# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Jelda da vas ima još? - dojenje preko 4

## kljucic

Dakle, on ne odustaje  :Rolling Eyes:  Neki puta duže cica nego sestra mu. Nije to svaki dan, ali nema dužih prekida.

----------


## miffy34

Eto i nas :Wink:  uspavljivanje i buđenje uz sisu

----------


## vissnja

Bili smo u tom klubu. Jednako joj je sisa bila važna kao i prvog dana.
Prekinuli smo naglo, sa 4 god. i 4 meseca jer sam dobila terapiju koja ne ide sa dojenjem.
Jako joj je teško palo. Da nismo tada morale stvarno ne znam kad bi prestala, kraj se nije nazirao. Možda bi odustala sa 5.5 kad joj je ispao prvi mlečni zub  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

ja sam k. otjerala s 4,5. 

f. je sam prestao s 3.

n. je jos mala  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dok se ne jave oni koji trenutno doje četverogodišnjake evo malo evociranja uspomena i od mene
4 godine, 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## lunja

M. je prestanak dojenja objavila na cetvrti rodjendan, iako je zadnji put sikila jos desetak dana ranije. 
Zapravo je prava ovisnost posustala vec negdje s 3 i po, poslije se samo pozivala na svoja prava  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

moze jedan petogodisnjak? pet godina i 4 meseca, vise (srecom) nije redovno, ali kad posisa, sisa kao beba. pomaze mu sto mu je dvogodisnja sestra krejzi sisavica, pa je proizvodnja u fullu :D

----------


## BusyBee

Ima nas još  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Ima nas još (moja najmlađa je 3.5 g. i ne kani odustati), a od bratića curka je 4 g. i isto ne odustaje  :Razz:

----------


## Bubica

4. i 3 mjeseca, aktivno smo upravljali procesom prekida dojenja  :Smile: , jer ona nikada ne bi prestala. Dogovorile smo se da cemo na godisnjem prestati dojiti i bez problema je to prihvatila, ali, velim, samoj joj to nikada ne bi palo na pamet.

----------


## pulinka

Staž od pune 4,5 godine, pa pauza od dva meseca koju su oba deteta napravila, pa se brat setio pre neki dan da sam traži opet iako je sam i odbio svojevremeno, pa je i ona rešila da ne zaostane za bratom, pa tako-sad više ne znam jesam li ja to prestala da dojim decu ili ne  :neznam: . A do pre par dana sam se mogla hvaliti da jesam  :Laughing: ...

----------


## tina55

a ja sam mislila da smo mi jedine, ali ima nas
moja sisa za spavanje, 4 godine i 3 mjeseca

----------


## mikka

uuu, nas i rusa 300 miliona!

----------


## pomikaki

Ja do 5g i neka 3 mj, zadnjih godina je bilo najčešće samo za uspavljivanje. Bila bi cicala ona još. Rekla mi je da sam je nasilno otkinula s cice  :Grin:  Ali nije bilo toliko nasilno, ona je pristala ali joj je valjda kasnije bilo malo žao  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

pomikaki lol
Ja sam planirala s 5 godina, ali on je krenuo u skolu s 4 godine i 11 meseci i to na stranom jeziku, i prosto nije bio spreman da sam odluci da se odrice dojenja. 
Sad mi je vec svejedno, jedino sto mi je jako neobicno je da mu je latch jos uvek savrsen. Noviju je pocinjao da steka s rastom vilice, negde posle 4. rodjendana. (Novi je zvanicno prestao s 4.5, a povremeno sisao do 5).

----------


## anđeo26012013

prvo mi je to bilo čudno,ali sada kada se bliži da dobijem bebu,iskreno se nadam da će što duže sisati  :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

ok
još uvijek sam normalna

----------


## miffy34

> ok
> još uvijek sam normalna


 Ja sam otvorila temu da vidim jesam li ja normalna tj ja i moja curica.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

neki dan, u autobusu, pustili glupu američku komediju "Odrasti" 
i tamo doji dječak od cca 4 godine
naravno da je to predmet poruge
i gledam ja to i mislim si kako je to čudno
fakat čudno
toliki dječak trči na materinu sisu
kada gledaš drugog mnoge stvari su ti čudne
i od zgražavanja me spriječila samo činjenica da je moja dojila do 4 godine i 9 mj  :Grin: 
i nije mi tada bilo čudno
dok neke stvari sam ne probaš ne možeš znati kako je to

----------


## lidać2

19.6 je navrsila 4 ..dala sam joj jos par dana nakon toga a onda sam jednom probala stisnuti ciku da vidim ide li kaj...pa sam se sokirala kada nisam ni kap mogla istisnuti pa sam rekla dosta...i evo vec nekih 2 tj.ne cica...

----------


## hellou

i moja curica evo prešla 4. rođendan, još dojimo. 
pitam je kada će više prestati sisati, kaže: "nikad!"  :Nope: 

 :gaah:

----------


## kli_kli

Ja jos uvek ne mogu reci da je Izi prestao, ali sad je zaista retko (1-2 puta mesecno). I dalje je za nepoverovati da mu je latch funkcionalan, ali lako je njemu s Lunom :D

----------


## kljucic

Čekala sam da prođe neko vrijeme da se uvijerim, ali izgleda da te to to. Cca 4, 5 god.
Nema više cicanja. Nije on, ja sam. Stvarno mi je više bilo neudobno i nelagodno. Cicao je halapljivo i vukao jako i već mi je to postalo bljak.
Ionako je dojio samo za uspavljivanje. I onda sam ja jednu večer rekla istinu - da me smeta i da jako vuče i da više ne mogu. Nekoliko večeri je protestirao da ne može zaspati bez cice pa smo se navlačili da MM ide spavat s njim, pa mu je barem glava morala biti među cicama i tak.
Mislim da je imao i apsitinencijsku krizu jer mu je ponašanje bilo tantrumasto, ali smo si nakon prekida posložili neki novi ritam.
Sjeti se cicanja kad je uzrujan. Pa mi dođe da popustim. Ali me brzo prođe  :Grin: 
Samo mi je žao što se ne sjećam kad je točno bio taj zadnji podoj  :Sad:  Ali mi je slika u glavi  :Heart:

----------


## hellou

evo javljam se još jednom i onda se odjavljujem... mi smo evo prešle 4 godine i mjesec dana, ali iako ona još hoće siku jednom dnevno, vidim da joj nije toliko važno pa nije više ni meni, jer ne umara me više... 

ali da je lako bilo to sve izdržat, nije... da imam još jedno dijete sada ne bi više izdržala toliko!

pozdrav od mene! sretno s vašim malim sisavcima!  :grouphug:

----------


## Danonino

Ima li slučajeva da dijete od recimo 3 godine, koje je odavno prestalo dojiti, ponovno poželi i počne gledajući bebu kako doji, tj. brata ili sestru? Kako to riješiti? Dati ili?

----------


## mikka

mislim da je to vise pravilo nego iznimka. mene i moj osmogodisnjak nekad zica sisu  :lool: , a dve mlade sestre je odradio.

to moras sama odluciti, jel ti to ok da mu/joj das ili ne. ja njemu npr ne dam, a srednjoj sam dala jednom, godinu dana nakon sto je prestala da proba. imala je 5,5 tada i nije vise znala kako se to radi  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

Mi se odjavljujemo s teme...  :Smile:  Moja Z. je zbog vodenih kozica u usnoj šupljini prestala cikiti jer su joj jako smetale, međutim i dan danas ona sanja ciku i voli mi zaspati na cikama i tepa im i priča...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kli_kli

Ja isto Noviju nisam dala kad je trazio nakon sto je prestao. On je sisao aktovno do 4.5 i par puta mesecno do 5. Dala sam mu izdojeno mleko par puta, on kaze da mu je bas ukus mleka ono sto je trazio.

----------


## hellou

prešla je moja evo i 4 i po godine s dojenjem, više je ništa ni ne pitam...

u biti, pitala sam je koliko će onda dugo njeno dijete kada ga bude imala sikiti, kada ona toliko dugo hoće. kaže mi: malo, samo dok bude beba!

ja joj kažem: mooolim? ti toliko dugo, a tvome djetetu ćeš dati samo malo? pa zašto??

kaže mi ona: pa zato jer mi je tako lakše..

pa sad nek neko kaže...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Predaja: 

zlato mamino pametno...  :Shy kiss:

----------


## vertex

hellou,  :Laughing:

----------


## hellou

Evo samo da javim,  da je moja dojila 5 godina i mjesec dana,  i onda je sama prestala. Sad ima skoro 12 godina i svega 3 puta je pila antibiotike po 3 dana u životu,  tako da se nadam da je nekako imalo efekta i na njen imunitet...

----------

